

On Valid Government - koglerjs
http://technocracynow.tumblr.com/

======
orlandob
It'd be nice to have a civic entity to be apart of with pride and conviction.

If the defeat of SOPA is any indication, it appears that "The Children of the
Internet" could be influential rather quickly and effectively.

